# Using IRC



## cbug (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here.

So... I've wanna know how much secure is IRC on FreeBsd? Is very dangerous show my ip in a IRC channel, altought I'm using FreeBsd? or is better use TOR?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2010)

I wish people wouldn't be so paranoid about others knowing their IP address.

IRC is just as secure on FreeBSD as it is on other operating systems.


----------



## cbug (Jun 30, 2010)

You've got the reason...
I havent got either a server or services online... just Im telling 'bout a desktop computer 
Thank you


----------



## fwaggle (Jun 30, 2010)

If you're behind some SoHo broadband router, or if you take the time to install a reasonable default firewall configuration for either pf or ipfw, you should be plenty secure.

Next, install portaudit, then have your daily mail going somewhere you can read it (either read root's mail every day, or pipe it to an account you do read in /etc/aliases) and in the security run output you'll get a list of any outdated software on your machine. Then periodically run freebsd-update to keep the base OS updated and you should be good to go in terms of just an IRC client.


----------



## aunull (Jul 10, 2010)

It wholly depends on the network and it's users. If you have a decent firewall you should be fine.


----------

